# 2005 VW Touareg won't shift



## joseva72 (Jul 19, 2015)

Will not shift from park . Any recommendations I heard brake pedal switch but I don't know where it's located let all me fix it. hELP


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gti dreamn (May 18, 2002)

Brake pedal switch should be behind the brake pedal. The pedal arm makes contact with the switch (looks like a push button) and could be black or green in color.

The switch is somewhat delicate and requires pushing/twisting to remove /install. If unsure of abilities, best to take it to a trusted shop or dealer. 

The switch itself is relatively inexpensive. 

Is there a recall on that switch? I know I had one on my 04 gti and when it went in for a timing belt change, the dealer replaced the coil packs and brake switch under recall notifications.


----------



## Bimmertimmy (Apr 9, 2019)

Wires under the drivers side carpet may have corroded due to all the fluid draining there. VOLKSWAGEN NEEDS TO RECALL THE O5 TOUAREG FOR THIS.


----------

